# Axis power aircraft



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 11, 2020)

Don't have a whole lot of them but lets make this a communal photo post. Everybody and anybody, post your axis aircraft photos here. Original, rebuild, restored, modified to represent or just painted in axis WW2 c/s. Original WW2 stuff is more than welcome but lets try to stay away from commercially printed stuff. Family photos, private collection stuff, current flyable stuff, its all good

I will start it with this......................







Cheers,

Jeff

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 11, 2020)

i got a few Jeff.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 11, 2020)

chuck this one in for now as well !

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2020)

A few for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 11, 2020)

I'm game!

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 11, 2020)

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2020)

A rare bird.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 11, 2020)

I wonder how White 14 is coming along since it was set to England. Last I heard a couple of years ago was that the engine was being overhauled but I've heard nothing since.

In the meantime, the future of Paul Allen's birds continues to be unclear.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 11, 2020)

How about an A6M3?

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 11, 2020)

Airframes said:


> A rare bird.
> 
> 
> View attachment 597873


Nice. The 42 is one big biplane.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 11, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> How about an A6M3?


Yes sir......

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 11, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> How about an A6M3?


I see your A6M3 and raise you a Ki-100 !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2020)

Darn - I fold !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 11, 2020)

A colorful pretender.





Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 12, 2020)

Great thread, Jeff!

Fantastic photos, everyone!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2020)

Agrees with above.


----------



## rochie (Oct 12, 2020)

Few more

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 12, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Darn - I fold !
> 
> 
> View attachment 597911


Is that the short or long tailed version Terry, kind of hard to tell from that angle ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 12, 2020)

ok a few more 109's now I'm at home and have access to my pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2020)

I have a lot Axis warbird photos I have taken myself. I’ll start posting a few every day...

This first set is the Arado Ar 234B-2 located in Washington DC. I took these back in 2016. (I know the pic says 2015... ).

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2020)

This next set is of the Messerschmitt Bf 109E-1 located at Deutsches Museum in Munich, Germany. It is the oldest surviving Bf-109 that has seen combat surviving today. I took these in 2007 during one of my frequent trips to the museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2020)

This next set is of a Bf 109G-2 that is operated by the Messerschmitt Stiftung of EADS and is based out of Manching, Germany. I took these at the Hahnweide Airshow in Germany back in 2011. The last two pics show it flying with one of the new build Me 262s.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2020)

More to come later...


----------



## rochie (Oct 12, 2020)

couple more, need to find my shots of Cosford and IWM Lambeth

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Oct 12, 2020)

Any Italian,Hungarian, or Romanian aircraft still around?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2020)

Karl, I think it's the mid-tailed version !!
Some from over the years.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2020)

swampyankee said:


> Any Italian,Hungarian, or Romanian aircraft still around?



I have pics of some. I will get to them eventually.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2020)

And another rare bird.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 12, 2020)

swampyankee said:


> Any Italian,Hungarian, or Romanian aircraft still around?

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 13, 2020)

And for those who think some of Terry's and my pics look very similar its because were usually stood next to each other at an airshow


----------



## rochie (Oct 13, 2020)

Another two

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## imalko (Oct 13, 2020)

Can we post pictures of Axis manufactured aircraft, but with other countries insignia? Something like this for example...?

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 13, 2020)

imalko said:


> Can we post pictures of Axis manufactured aircraft, but with other countries insignia? Something like this for example...?



Of course! Couple more of my many:

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 13, 2020)

Airframes said:


> And another rare bird.
> 
> 
> View attachment 598041


Hey Dogsbody just noticed i'm in your Dinah pic and you appear in my Ju 52 shot !


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## imalko (Oct 13, 2020)

Okay then, few more pictures of the same bird from different angles.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 13, 2020)

I think I've used up all my Likes...



swampyankee said:


> Any Italian,



Good things come in threes...




SM.79




Z.506 nose 




G.212

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 13, 2020)

Mario Castoldi the craftsman...




MC.200 side 




C.202 nose 




C.205

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 13, 2020)

A little closer to home; Gumby's backyard...




Bf 108 




Fw 190 b






Does this count? Curtiss Hawk 75 fin.




Curtiss fin

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## imalko (Oct 14, 2020)

Another famous and unmistakable shape...

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 14, 2020)

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## rochie (Oct 15, 2020)

few more of the Dinah and Ki-100

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 15, 2020)

Yokosuka MXY-7 Ohka

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2020)

Couple more ......

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 15, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 15, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 598389
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Like that one Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 15, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 15, 2020)

Cheers 

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 15, 2020)

Some more of those Cosford beauties. Twin engines.




Me 410 




Me 262

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 15, 2020)

Hendon's huntresses.




0507 RAFM Bf 109E




0507 RAFM CR-42




Bf 110

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 16, 2020)

like those Andy.
will have to find the pic of the Fritz x and some other glide bomb i have


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 16, 2020)

Miscellaneous Bad Guys last summer...




Europe 06




Europe 244




Europe 246




Europe 269 




Europe 281




Europe 427




Europe 435

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2020)

Lovely shots Jeff!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2020)

Some more pics that I have taken. Machi C.202 at the Smithsonian in Washington DC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2020)

Kawasaki Ki-100 at the RAF Museum Hendon. Took them in 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2020)

Junkers Ju 87 Stuka. I took this one in 2015 in Chicago. One of only two complete Stukas currently on display. There is another one being restored at the moment. Possibly to airworthy status.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2020)

And here is the other surviving complete Stuka. I took these at RAF Museum Hendon in 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 17, 2020)

Good ones Chris.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2020)

North American "Zero" .................

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 18, 2020)

Airframes said:


> North American "Zero" .................



...and a Zero in North America:

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 18, 2020)

Is that like a legit 2 seat zero?


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 18, 2020)

Not really. They use it as a photo mount and that's why the rear canopy is removed in the second pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 18, 2020)

Zeroes on OE in the Southern hemisphere:

A Japanese/Russian/American Zero in New Zealand.




A6M3 front

One in Auckland.




3844 1 

One in Canberra.




DSC_5427

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 21, 2020)

National Naval Aviation Museum
Pensacola Florida

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 1, 2020)

A date with Emily and Judy in Tokyo, many moons ago...




H8K 01 




H8K 02 




D4Y Yusukan 01 




D4Y Yusukan 02

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 1, 2020)

I'm losing it. I thought I posted these but will try again. Who knows the fate of Paul Allen's collection.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2020)

Lovely shots Jeff!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 2, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Who knows the fate of Paul Allen's collection.....



Nice to see that Oscar, formerly in the care of the Alpine Fighter Group at Wanaka here in New Zealand. It's looking good.

Some Aussie beauties, all at the Australian War Memorial, Canberra:

Bf 109G-6 in its original colours.




DSC_5524 

Me 163B-1a.




DSC_5625 

Me 262A.




DSC_5777 

The fin from one of Schnaufer's Bf 110s.




DSC_5940

And finally, a different war and not even an aircraft, but equally as alluring, the only surviving A7V tank: Mephisto.




DSC_5726




DSC_5721

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2020)

Sloped armour. Wonder why the germans went box shape at their second try.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 2, 2020)

It was to keep the snow off.

RAF Museum Hendon:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2020)

In the days when you could see the exhibits in decent lighting !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2020)

I was not able to get good lighting when I went. Very dark photos.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 2, 2020)

I don't know why the pics are showing up twice and have noticed others starting to do the same....

That pic was actually taken by balancing my camera on the handrailing of the upper floor and opening the aperture. The lighting WAS very dark.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2020)

Andy, you have had to hit double the button for attaching shots. So the image was uploaded twice. I have deleted one of them.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2020)

Back in the 1980's, the lighting in the BoB Hall at Hendon was great. Photos could be taken, hand-held, without flash, even with 100 ASA film.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 2, 2020)

Thanks Wojtek. I would have not mentioned it if it weren't for the fact that I saw another post today with double pics and also Grant started a thread on weird things happening.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2020)

Yes I have seen that thread too. Possible a changing was introduced or the delay in updating of posts. Also George informed about giving up of the Adobe Flash updating. So it could be the reason as well.


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 2, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> It was to keep the snow off.
> 
> RAF Museum Hendon:




The German attempt at mobile homes for their European holidays, because, as we all know, the Germans love extended holiday breaks throughout Europe. Those aren't guns, but where they hang their towels after a quick dip at the seaside.

Hendon of old. That's how I remember the Battle of Britain Hall and when I worked there it was still like that. The lighting used to be darkened depending on whatever curator/director was on or such like (!) and it was a pain for photographers. Thankfully the lighting has been reassessed throughout the museum now.


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 2, 2020)

The Stuka was located in the back of the Bomber Hall when I last visited, surrounded by crap...





Stuka survivor i 




Stuka survivor ii

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2020)

I'm trying to find the Ektachrome transparencies I took in the BoB hall, ,back in the late 1980's, but no luck so far - they may be among those lost to fire damage in 1991.
I do remember that the lighting was like a summer's day, and I managed to get some good shots from various angles, including from the gallery, looking down of the BF109.
If I find them, I'll scan them and post them,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2020)




----------

